# Duda con controlador Curtis PMC 1231C de auto electrico



## djstigma (Oct 11, 2013)

Buenas, tengo éste controlador sin marca ni modelo que se supone corresponde a un carrito de golf,
la idea era repararlo, pero me parece mejor hacer uno nuevo.
El problema que uno de los componentes de la etapa de potencia no logro encontrar datos, a mi criterio es un Mosfet, y tiene varios, si alguien puede decirme que es o que reemplazo estaría bien me sería de mucha ayuda, mi intención es hacer éstos aparatos para todo tipo de vehículos.
La numeracion es PMC-NE8D
Desde ya gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2013)

No hay datos de ese componente.

Parece ser un Mosfet (derecha-negro) con un díodo de protección en paralelo (izquierda-plateado).

Vas a tener que quitarlo y medirlo.

Saludos !




https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...w=1024&bih=595&dpr=1#hl=es-419&q=medir+mosfet


----------



## djstigma (Oct 28, 2013)

hola gracias de antemano, el tema es que no funciona. me llego de otro taller
 muy manoseado con pistas levantadas partes medias quemaditas etc 
al parecer por un error del tecnico al armarlo
procedi a medir todo y encontre un zener de 15v abierto. ya de paso 
y por las dudas cambie el zener un tip145c y 4 ic 3 LM339N y un LM324N
medi todas las resistencias zener y transistores todos al parecer ok y digo al parecer
porque algunos no existen o almenos el pdf y todo esto seria en la etapa de control
la etapa de potencia tambien la medi toda y esta sana tambien. el tema que aun asi 
no funciona. intente hacer el test que describe el manual pero nada.
voy a dejar alguna foto y si me deja los manuales para ver si alguien me pude orientar
ya que para mi es nuevo esto porque es el primer controlador que desarmo. 
desde ya gracias


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola djstigma, deberías dar que modelo es exactamente el que tú dispones, cuantos transistores mosfet usa (porque estoy casi seguro que son mosfet) y cuantos diodos tienen en paralelo, tal como dice DOSMETROS los negros MOSFET y los grises diodos.

Y si puedes una foto con más definición de ambos componentes, ya que la posteada no se alcanza a distingir la numeración.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## djstigma (Oct 28, 2013)

hola carlosposada gracias por responder, mira el tema que si son mosfet pero actualize le post o la pregunta pero nose si lo hice bien, puse modelo exacto manual pdf y todo lo relacionado con este controlador pero capas no lo pueden ver. ahora el tema es que no funciona poreso actualize 
muchas gracias


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola djstigma, no veo el modelo del mosfet y PMC-NE8D no es modelo standard, por eso mismo pedía un foto con más resolución.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## djstigma (Oct 29, 2013)

si carlos en efecto no es numeracion estandar y no vale la pena buscar mas, yo ahora pedi ayuda para hacerlo funcionar ya que reemplaze varios componentes y medi el resto sin encontrar nada mas dañado y aun asi no funciona, adjunte el manual del mismo para ver si alguien sabe por donde buscar o si se animan a hacer uno nuevo de cero. gracias a todos y disculpen las molestias


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola djstigma, en sí no creo que sea algo muy difícil de reparar, pero al no haber ningún esquema eléctrico del circuito va a complicar mucho el tema de hacer cualquier tipo de ayuda o recomendación. Por lo que veo el circuito usa una mezcla de circuitos analógicos y parte de potencia y estos son los del tipo más sencillo a la hora de la reparación.

Si dispones de algún esquema, veremos en que se te puede dar una mano.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## djstigma (Oct 31, 2013)

dale gracias carlos, lamentablemente no hay cicuito disponible y la empresa que lo fabrica no lo comparte
seguire intentando aver si hay suerte, gracias


----------



## braulioca19 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola djstigma *, *soy nuevo en el foro *, *con respecto al mosfet que *h*a*c*es referen*C*ia lo puedes sustituir por el mosfet irfz48 canal*_*N*. *

*T*e digo porque yo tengo carros electricos de golf y se usan como taxis aca en mexico *, *solo dime si el controlador es de 36,48vdc y de que amperaje*.*


----------

